# Cold weather causing pain?



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

We are in Ontario and lots of snow, Seems if Georgia is outside more than 5 mins. She will raise her back left leg as if in pain. Its always the back left leg. 

Any ideals why its always the same leg?

Thanks!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Has she ever had an injury to the rear leg? Paw pads cut or abraded? Those areas could be more sensitive to the cold than un-injured areas. 

The snow in itself shouldn't cause problems, but it depends how cold it is. My critters will start the 3 legged dance when the temps are in the -25C and colder. But they are getting used to the cold now, and -30C is fine with them. Though I don't stay out more than 20 minutes at a time with them in that kind of cold. After 15/20 minutes or so, they do start lifting up their feet and seem to start limping a bit from the cold. 

Since I live in Prince George, they are used to these temperatures. But if Georgia hasn't been exposed to the real cold before, it might take her a bit of acclimatization.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think your dog is telling you it's to cold for her. how about shorter walks? how about boots??


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

snow between the toes can be rather cold. your dogs are lifting their legs. their lifting their legs because it's to cold for them. there's a limit to how much cold your dogs can take. at some point the cold is going to hurt them. i don't think dogs get use to any temperature above or below what they can physically take. there's a do not pass on that thermometer. how about boots for your dog???



> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidHas she ever had an injury to the rear leg? Paw pads cut or abraded? Those areas could be more sensitive to the cold than un-injured areas.
> 
> The snow in itself shouldn't cause problems, but it depends how cold it is. My critters will start the 3 legged dance when the temps are in the -25C and colder. But they are getting used to the cold now, and -30C is fine with them. Though I don't stay out more than 20 minutes at a time with them in that kind of cold. After 15/20 minutes or so, they do start lifting up their feet and seem to start limping a bit from the cold.
> 
> Since I live in Prince George, they are used to these temperatures. But if Georgia hasn't been exposed to the real cold before, it might take her a bit of acclimatization.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse when it is more that -10 he does same thing, we use boots on him on walks when it is that cold or colder and he doesn't do the dance, when out back he is only there long enough to relieve himself then runs back to the house to come in.


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes we can definetly invest in her some boots to wear, this lifting of the leg is while she is in the yard to relieve herself. 

She is only 6.5 months old so this is her first snow season and since day one she has never liked it, We limit her time outdoors to just relieving herself, and get her physical exercise indoors because of the pain it seems to be causing her.

Thanks every one i will look for some boots for her, anyone have a certain one they reccomend?


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ariannasmomYes we can definitely invest in her some boots to wear, this lifting of the leg is while she is in the yard to relieve herself.
> 
> She is only 6.5 months old so this is her first snow season and since day one she has never liked it, We limit her time outdoors to just relieving herself, and get her physical exercise indoors because of the pain it seems to be causing her.
> 
> Thanks every one i will look for some boots for her, anyone have a certain one they recommend?


Yup Muttlucks Fleece Lined Boots can be bought at Global Ryans and costs about $49.99 usually special ordered on Monday nights and in store on Thursday if not in stock (I would recommend getting large size so you have room to grow) as it comes from Freedom Distributor (you need to go to a Global Ryans and place the order) - also Pet Smart carries them but not the fleece lined and usually not in stock this time of year - my 3 weeks working at Global Ryans to help owner out when his father died sure gave me some knowledge.... lol


----------

